
Cuckoo hashing - gull
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuckoo_hashing
======
todd8
Hash tables are data structures that map keys to values. Cuckoo hashing has
good storage efficiency and predictable worst case performance. Simpler
designs like linear probing don't perform as well as Cuckoo hashing when the
table is near full.

------
enginnr
Aside from addressing potential collisions, what other use cases does this
strategy have?

